# MARSOC Raiders Question



## Vyrez (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm interested in enlisting the Marines and getting a shot at MARSOC. As far as I know the requirements are that I need at least 3 years and than I can apply to try out. Will enlisting as an infantryman and later on trying out for Raiders good enough, or do I have to be a recon marine? Also I am currently a non-citizen I need 3 more years for citizenship so I have no chance of trying for recon since I can't get clearance, unless if it's true that I get citizenship during bootcamp and maybe volunteer in SOI, but I'm not sure if this is even possible. I'm open to any recommendations that you guys provide, thanks.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 25, 2016)

Infantry will groom you for success. However, if you're a shitty infantryman, it's not going to help you be successful anywhere; even A&S.

Whatever job you take, try to out perform your peers, learn as much as you can, and be a team player. The rest will fall into place


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 25, 2016)

Google and the search bar function on this site is your friend for most,  if not all,  of your questions.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 25, 2016)

Your profile says you are a "Ranger wannabe." Rangers are Army; Raiders are Marines. Although it's _apples and oranges_, I would put Raiders on par with Army Special Forces and Rangers on par with Recon Marines.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 11, 2016)

Enlist and get your citizenship.  You can put in a package for MARSOC or a lat move to recon at at that point.


----------



## Vyrez (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you for your answers, if i enlist as marine infantry am i guaranteed 0311 or the marines choose for me and do i have any chance of getting deployed. Thanks again.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 12, 2016)

Naturalization Through Military Service: Fact Sheet

You should be able to apply for your citizenship immediately after bootcamp.  I've heard that it's possible at bootcamp but I have no experience with that.  You could then, in theory, volunteer for recon at SOI with no issues.  

Talk to your recruiter about infantry contracts.  Every Marine deploys, especially in the infantry.  You will either go on a Unit Deployment Program (UDP) to Okinawa for 6 months, go on a MEU (at sea) for 6 months, or deploy to the Middle East for a crisis response deployment.  It depends on what battalion you end up in and no you don't have a choice where you go.


----------



## Vyrez (Sep 12, 2016)

Teufel said:


> Naturalization Through Military Service: Fact Sheet
> 
> You should be able to apply for your citizenship immediately after bootcamp.  I've heard that it's possible at bootcamp but I have no experience with that.  You could then, in theory, volunteer for recon at SOI with no issues.
> 
> Talk to your recruiter about infantry contracts.  Every Marine deploys, especially in the infantry.  You will either go on a Unit Deployment Program (UDP) to Okinawa for 6 months, go on a MEU (at sea) for 6 months, or deploy to the Middle East for a crisis response deployment.  It depends on what battalion you end up in and no you don't have a choice where you go.



Ok if I select an infantry contract, I am at least guaranteed infantry right? Meaning I won't be put in a non infantry role?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 12, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> Ok if I select an infantry contract, I am at least guaranteed infantry right? Meaning I won't be put in a non infantry role?



"Guaranteed" might be too strong a word. Ultimately the needs of the service take priority and your contract is contingent upon your successful completion of the various challenges you will face in boot camp and infantry training.

Not talking specifically at you, but in general, everybody wants to be a Raider, everybody wants to be Force Recon, and those are incredibly worthy goals...but lost in the shuffle sometimes is the fact that Marine infantry is among the toughest and most well-trained infantry in the world. And "just" getting _there_ is no cake-walk and certainly something to be proud of.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 12, 2016)

If you want to be infantry, you enlist as a 0300. Once at ITB you can request your MOS and they will make the final determination based upon your GT score and how well you perform on tests there. 

The only surefire way I know to get 0311 is to enlist as a YW, which I don't think is an option anymore, or to get selected at boot camp or ITB for it.


----------



## Vyrez (Sep 12, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> "Guaranteed" might be too strong a word. Ultimately the needs of the service take priority and your contract is contingent upon your successful completion of the various challenges you will face in boot camp and infantry training.
> 
> Not talking specifically at you, but in general, everybody wants to be a Raider, everybody wants to be Force Recon, and those are incredibly worthy goals...but lost in the shuffle sometimes is the fact that Marine infantry is among the toughest and most well-trained infantry in the world. And "just" getting _there_ is no cake-walk and certainly something to be proud of.


I agree 100%


----------



## Vyrez (Sep 12, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> If you want to be infantry, you enlist as a 0300. Once at ITB you can request your MOS and they will make the final determination based upon your GT score and how well you perform on tests there.
> 
> The only surefire way I know to get 0311 is to enlist as a YW, which I don't think is an option anymore, or to get selected at boot camp or ITB for it.


We'll see what happens, I'll try my best and whatever happens or what mos I get selected to do I will try and do the best job I can. Thank you everyone for your answers.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 28, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> Ok if I select an infantry contract, I am at least guaranteed infantry right? Meaning I won't be put in a non infantry role?



An infantry contract locks you into an infantry MOS assuming you pass the School of Infantry.  Do what you are told and try your hardest and you will do fine.  I believe your GT score will drive what infantry MOS you receive but I'm not up to date on the process.


----------

